# To people who have had DP for 2-3+ years...



## yosemitedome (Aug 1, 2013)

I'm just curious...

Did you guys have hope early on? Not that I'm saying you shouldn't have hope now, whatsoever...But was it like 'Oh I'm nearly recovered, so close...Ah shit, no I'm not. But it's ok it's only been 6 months, of this hell, I'm so close...'

And then It's all of a sudden several years later and your looking back going 'woah'.

Just curious.


----------



## thru the derealized lens (Oct 23, 2011)

my how the years do pass.


----------



## Sike25 (Apr 30, 2012)

You seem to get used to it. Not like you can live life with it but when you've had it for 2 years it just becomes the way things are. I still have a little hope but shit does get hard from time to time.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

I never even heard of dpdr when I first got it, I just thought it was from drugs but then I started working with a therapist and realized it was my feelings etc...2 years later I got out completely for like 4 months and then I slipped back into a state of derealization. In my opinion u deff loose hope as the years go on


----------



## seafoamwaves (Sep 20, 2013)

Throughout my 9 years, it was never that important to me to be honest. Not the DP 'unreal feelings', it's honestly not that bad, I could DESPERATELY do without anxiety though. I started coming here because I wanted to learn more about WHY I have it.


----------



## Sike25 (Apr 30, 2012)

missjess said:


> I never even heard of dpdr when I first got it, I just thought it was from drugs but then I started working with a therapist and realized it was my feelings etc...2 years later I got out completely for like 4 months and then I slipped back into a state of derealization. In my opinion u deff loose hope as the years go on


How long have you had it for?


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

7 years


----------



## yosemitedome (Aug 1, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies homies! Forgot I opened this thread!


----------



## yosemitedome (Aug 1, 2013)

seafoamwaves said:


> Throughout my 9 years, it was never that important to me to be honest. Not the DP 'unreal feelings', it's honestly not that bad, I could DESPERATELY do without anxiety though. I started coming here because I wanted to learn more about WHY I have it.


But did your dp trigger your anxiety?


----------



## RazorRed22 (Mar 7, 2013)

I've had this for one year and it's been horrible lol I can imagine 7 years my God


----------



## KevB (Jul 11, 2007)

13 years of pure hell here. I think once you have this weird horrifying view of life due to this disorder and see things very differently it's almost impossible to not live through it. It's almost like a feeling of no turning back. Once you have it it's like forget it. I feel that the only way to get over this is to be reborn all over again. Some people say they have been cured but what cure do we have for anything on this earth? None. It was much easier going through this bullshit when I was younger because you have much more support at a young age. As you get older things start to get worse for some. Some start to worry how to live and deal with this hell. It does get better and you become less terrified from when you first encounter it but then you move on to new fears it causes. Living with it this long actually has you starting to believe if it's really true and that these feelings are not really a lie. Anyone ever heard of quantum physics? Please don't go and research it up if you don't but you start to believe shit in that sense even having to read or no anything about the subject but then you know what you were born to be and live as in this thing we call reality. It's extender terrifying but you have to just go on. Finding something to do or find a friend or family member that will really understand you will do wonders. Try to make sure you have as much support as possible because this disorder feeds on loneliness to make and have you thinking too much to fear the worse. You have to have a very strong powerful belief and sense that this is just part of a very scary side of the stupid anxiety disorder and is only an illness, that things will be okay. Never lose faith. God bless!


----------

